# internet at home - HOW MUCH?!



## ccostello451 (May 27, 2009)

Just before my move I've been all organised and downloaded at least three different internet phone softwares...

So I thought I'd pop on the Etisalat website to check out the cost of getting broadband at home. Is it really 500AED a month just for 8Mbps?!? That's a bit depressing on a teacher's salary. And does anyone know what's the lowest speed that will still stream internet calling?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

8MB - you'll be lucky to get a quarter of that speed matey!!!!

Yes it's a total rip off, but what can you do.....


----------



## Amnesia180 (May 13, 2009)

Yes, it is expensive! Why not start out at a cheaper tariff? I've heard reports of people paying 8mb, and them not noticing any speed difference from a 1 or 2mb line... so maybe try starting off low... and see if it streams?

However - plenty of malls offer free WiFi. In Abu Dhabi, I saw a few (although not many Westerners) using their laptops on the benches of malls, a couple had headsets on!
So, grab yourself a Baskin Robbins (best Ice Cream ever) and park up.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

I have an 8 meg line and am getting the full speed. you won't the speed diff in normal web browsing really, but when you download is when you realise. 

We had a 2 meg line a few months back and never had problems streaming video calls. 

why are you not considering Du? broadband - du

450aed for an 8meg line, and 350 for a 2 meg.


----------



## Starv (Oct 23, 2008)

bubbles said:


> I have an 8 meg line and am getting the full speed. you won't the speed diff in normal web browsing really, but when you download is when you realise.
> 
> We had a 2 meg line a few months back and never had problems streaming video calls.
> 
> ...


We have a 2meg line from Du for 350 and it is plenty fast. We are able to hold video calls back to the US and our downloads are good too. I just wish our upload was a bit better. 

Anyway, you should always start lower. If it doesn't work for your needs, you can bump up to the next tier without any penalties. But you can't move down w/o paying a fee. Also, keep in mind that there is a good chance that you will not have an option of who your ISP is.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> 8MB - you'll be lucky to get a quarter of that speed matey!!!!
> 
> Yes it's a total rip off, but what can you do.....


Well, if you're expected to work from home at all, you get your employer to pay for it.


----------



## ccostello451 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks very much for the input guys, will start with a low speed and grit my teeth (well, when I'm allowed to get a phone line anyway). Is the actual phone line included or extra on top? 

Knew there would be wifi around but was told most of it was through a subscription service with Etisalat. I suppose if it comes to it I won't be too far away from the airport!

Don't think teaching warrants working from home much. Don't think my school would be impressed with me hanging round til 10pm to make calls from their either


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

ccostello451 said:


> Just before my move I've been all organised and downloaded at least three different internet phone softwares...
> 
> So I thought I'd pop on the Etisalat website to check out the cost of getting broadband at home. Is it really 500AED a month just for 8Mbps?!? That's a bit depressing on a teacher's salary. And does anyone know what's the lowest speed that will still stream internet calling?


If u r tight on budget dont pay that much with 120 dirhams u can get basic speed and dhs 280 u can get decent enuf. good thing is u dont have a cap here. That would b more than enuf for internet calling......

Tip : - try this get low speed if u aint satisfied u can upgrade freely if u downgrade u gotta pay...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

flossie said:


> Well, if you're expected to work from home at all, you get your employer to pay for it.


You do know working from home is technically illegal here don't you.......


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Hahahaha! I'll tell my husband to tell the office that he will no longer be available outside of office hours. Don't think they'll go for it, somehow.


----------



## Grass hopper (Apr 27, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> You do know working from home is technically illegal here don't you.......


Ha ha...isn't everything illegal here?

I'm sure most would agree that internet is a rip off here...but I've got a 1 mb connection and voip video calls work fine.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

flossie said:


> Hahahaha! I'll tell my husband to tell the office that he will no longer be available outside of office hours. Don't think they'll go for it, somehow.


Wow that means I can not sit at home and watch a movie,
well I can but just wont answer the phone or check emails in future, I like that rule


----------



## nicky29 (Nov 15, 2009)

wow is internet that expensive? are you paying 500AED for 8 mb of downloads a month? are you serious? do people use torrents over there? In Australia downloads are like 30 gig peak and 25 offpeak for AUD$80 a month. how on earth could someone use 8MB a month that's barely even one webpage? have i got it wrong?:confused2:


----------



## soton steve (Jun 14, 2009)

nicky29 said:


> wow is internet that expensive? are you paying 500AED for 8 mb of downloads a month? are you serious? do people use torrents over there? In Australia downloads are like 30 gig peak and 25 offpeak for AUD$80 a month. how on earth could someone use 8MB a month that's barely even one webpage? have i got it wrong?:confused2:



Hi,
The 8mb refers to the speed in which you can supposidly connect to the internet, not the amount you can download. As stated in an earlier post, there is not a limit on how much you can download/upload.

Regards


----------



## Grass hopper (Apr 27, 2009)

nicky29 said:


> wow is internet that expensive? are you paying 500AED for 8 mb of downloads a month? are you serious? do people use torrents over there? In Australia downloads are like 30 gig peak and 25 offpeak for AUD$80 a month. how on earth could someone use 8MB a month that's barely even one webpage? have i got it wrong?:confused2:


Soton Steve is right but also yes people use torrents here but best to get it all set-up on your laptop prior to arrival. And even though it's unlimited the internet here is very expensive compared to Aus.


----------



## Amtobi (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm currently using a HSDPA modem from etisalat... this internet is making me sea sick! one min it's 1MB/s then the next it's 0.5kb/s. I hope when I get to my new apartment next month the fixed line ADSL will be better, fingers crossed!


----------



## vincetruong (May 10, 2009)

2 megs was sufficient to use Skype for us but we bumped it up just because we were used to faster speeds.


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Got 1Mbps with du for 250AED and there's no issues with video streaming and skype, download speed even sometimes goes up to 1.5mb


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Helios said:


> Got 1Mbps with du for 250AED and there's no issues with video streaming and skype, download speed even sometimes goes up to 1.5mb


Do you mean 150 kb/s ? I have an 8 Mbps line, and the most I get is 1100 kb/s (1.1mb/s).


----------



## Amtobi (Aug 9, 2009)

Helios said:


> Got 1Mbps with du for 250AED and there's no issues with video streaming and skype, download speed even sometimes goes up to 1.5mb


I think it might be my area as well, I'm in international city at the moment... need I say more? but I'm seriously frustrated with my connection at the moment!


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Yes, i've been recently downloading 5gb from rapidshare and the speed was steady at around 150kb/s during all the downloading time, it happens quite frequently.


----------



## nicky29 (Nov 15, 2009)

soton steve said:


> Hi,
> The 8mb refers to the speed in which you can supposidly connect to the internet, not the amount you can download. As stated in an earlier post, there is not a limit on how much you can download/upload.
> 
> Regards


thanks Steve I feel like such a doof now, hehe ok that's great downloads uploads are unlimited and yeah it seems bloody expensive though.!!


----------



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

I personally do not like Etisalat, the customer service for internet at least is TERRIBLE, well this is my experience.

Since i got here internet in the apt was down. i called them many times, all they did opened a complaint number and said, we'll get there as soon as possible. It has been over a month now still no internet. I have been calling and getting same response - "Sorry, we'll get someone as soon as possible" i simply gave up.

I dont have time nor will to chase them anymore since im at work during their business hours.


----------

